# graphic issues with Asus-K53SD



## Peter_x0x (Jun 24, 2012)

hey guys,

i just purchased Asus K35SD

Core i3
2gb Nvidia 610m
4Gb RAM

i just installed OS windows 7 in it all the drivers are installed correctly 

now frankly speaking i have researched  all over the net but i could find the solutions

issue one: a freshly installed OS is laggy

issue two: programs such as browsers, photoshop, games are laggy

i just want my lapppy to be lag free i dnt care if it uses intel or nvidia


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2012)

if you install an OS is it laggy even before you install the graphics drivers?


----------



## Peter_x0x (Jun 24, 2012)

well not laggy but yes after fresh installation its wont be able to run smoothly photoshop or any other high resources allocating programs


----------



## RON28 (Jun 24, 2012)

laggy means? lappy is slow while using programs?


----------

